# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2018

## Occam's Banana

[NOTE: I will try to keep this thread updated with videos of each lecture/presentation after they become available. - OB]

*Mises University 2018 LIVE STREAMS / VIDEOS / AUDIO*

*SCHEDULE OF LIVE STREAMS (all times Central Daylight Time)*

*NOTE*: Conflicting times for video live streams are shaded in this color.



*SUNDAY: 15 JULY 2018*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

7:00 PM
Thomas E. Woods, Jr.
Gratitude and Ingratitude
POST #10
MP3



*MONDAY: 16 JULY 2018*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
POST #11
MP3

10:00 AM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
Subjective Value and Market Prices
POST #12
MP3

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Praxeology: The Method of Economics
POST #13
MP3

1:00 PM
Carmen Dorobăt
The Division of Labor and Social Order
POST #15
MP3

2:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Money
POST #16
PENDING

3:00 PM
Roger W. Garrison
Austrian Capital Theory
POST #17
PENDING

4:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
Entrepreneurship
POST #18
PENDING

(unknown)
Jörg Guido Hülsmann
Free Lunches on Markets: The Economics of Gratuituousness
_(Private Graduate Seminar)_
NONE
MP3



*TUESDAY: 17 JULY 2018*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Edward Stringham
The Fable of the Leeches
POST #22
PENDING

10:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
POST #23
PENDING

11:00 AM
Robert P. Murphy
Rothbardians vs. "Free Bankers" on Fractional Reserve Banking
POST #24
PENDING

1:00 PM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
The Theory of Interest
POST #25
PENDING

2:00 PM
Carmen Dorobăt
Free Trade vs. Protectionism
POST #26
PENDING

3:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
Competition and Monopoly
POST #27
PENDING

3:00 PM
David Gordon
Robert Nozick's "Anarchy, State, and Utopia"
POST #72
PENDING

4:00 PM
Jörg Guido Hülsmann
Deflation
POST #28
PENDING



*WEDNESDAY: 18 JULY 2018*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Roger W. Garrison
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
POST #31
PENDING

10:00 AM
David Gordon
Mises and Rothbard on Ethics
POST #32
PENDING

11:00 AM
Robert P. Murphy
The Economics of the Stateless Society
POST #33
PENDING

1:00 PM
Walter Block
Fake Economic News
POST #34
PENDING

2:00 PM
Mark Thornton
The Opioid Crisis
PENDING
PENDING

2:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
Who Bears the Burden of Government Debt?
POST #35
PENDING

3:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
The Myths of Market Failure
POST #36
PENDING

4:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Minimum Wage
POST #37
PENDING

4:00 PM
David Gordon
Theory and History
POST #38
PENDING



*THURSDAY: 19 JULY 2018*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Benjamin Powell
Sweatshops
POST #39
PENDING

10:00 AM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
The Curse of Economic Nationalism
POST #40
PENDING

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Anarchist-Minarchist Debate
POST #41
PENDING

11:00 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Free Market Medical Care
POST #42
PENDING

1:00 PM
Patrick Newman
Panics and Depressions in Early America
POST #43
PENDING

2:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Is There a Skyscraper Curse?
POST #44
PENDING

2:00 PM
Walter Block
The Case for Privatization - of Everything
POST #45
PENDING

3:00 PM
Thomas E. Woods, Jr.
Hitler and Economics
POST #46
PENDING

4:00 PM
Mark Brandly
Oil: Controls, Taxes, and Regulations
POST #47
PENDING

4:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Monetary Reform Proposals
POST #48
PENDING

(unknown)
Matthew McCaffrey
The Economics of War
POST #73
PENDING



*FRIDAY: 20 JULY 2018*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Peter G. Klein
Government and Big Business
POST #49
PENDING

10:00 AM
Patrick Newman
The Progressive Era and the Rise of Crony Capitalism
POST #50
PENDING

10:00 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Higher Education in Crisis
POST #51
PENDING

11:00 AM
Malavika Nair
The Economics of Bitcoin
POST #52
PENDING

1:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
The Economics of Data Privacy
POST #53
PENDING

1:00 PM
Jeff Deist
What You Can Do
POST #54
PENDING

2:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
The Market for Security
POST #55
PENDING

2:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
International Business Cycles
POST #56
PENDING

3:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Ten Things You Should Know About Socialism
POST #57
PENDING

4:00 PM
various
Faculty Panel: Policy and History
POST #58
PENDING

4:00 PM
various
Faculty Panel: Theory and Method
POST #59
PENDING



*SATURDAY: 21 JULY 2018*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

10:30 AM

The Contra Krugman Show LIVE!
POST #60
PENDING

12:30 PM

Venezuela: From Economic Miracle to Economic Disaster
POST #61
PENDING

1:00 PM

How to Write for Mises.org
POST #62
PENDING

1:45 PM

Mises Weekends Live! with Ryan McMaken
POST #63
MP3

3:00 PM
Dave Smith
The Absurdity of the State
POST #64
PENDING

3:30 PM

Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony
POST #65
PENDING

----------


## Danke

I clicked on this thread hoping for something else...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I clicked on this thread hoping for something else...

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I clicked on this thread hoping for something else...


Well, if you overnight a tiara and sash to Tom Woods, maybe he'll wear them for you Sunday evening ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus 32 hours bump

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus 2 hours bump

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus 5 minutes bump

----------


## Suzanimal

> I clicked on this thread hoping for something else...


Here's the one you were looking for...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...iverse-contest

----------


## Danke

> Here's the one you were looking for...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...iverse-contest



A sailor and a h.o.m.o (I know, redundant) in that thread, no thank you.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Gratitude and Ingratitude | Thomas E. Woods, Jr.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16RMSdbbKzw

Includes introductory remarks by Jeff Deist & Joe Salerno.

Tom Woods starts at 21:00.





ALTERNATES (The above as separate videos.):

*Welcome and Faculty Introductions | Jeff Deist and Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtUSZTPCUXs




*Socialists and Other Grotesque Ingrates | Thomas E. Woods, Jr.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qae9zwqtk_o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87ogblXr5t4





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUNPdR-K6GQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxN6B2S-1NE





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2UwDL4HCxM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGAU-hfepfQ





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj0g7JyN9r0

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Gratitude and Ingratitude | Thomas E. Woods, Jr.*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16RMSdbbKzw
> 
> Includes introductory remarks by Jeff Deist & Joe Salerno.
> 
> Tom Woods starts at 21:00.


Observations and teasers...

1. Please let that be Bernie Sanders in the second row/aisle seat. Looks like Walter Block is chatting him up.

2. Deist shaved. Discusses Muarryisms and brags about the library. Name drops and gives nerdy inspiration. Introduces Joe Salerno.

3. Salerno thanks donors. Says the Mises seminars represents a lot of brain power and no booze in the dorm. Told not to clap - clapped.

4. Tom Woods (so far he's the only speaker wearing a tie)- Fun fact: Walter Block beat Hayak in chess. I misplaced my copy of _The Summa Theologica_. Socialists are bad people. Oh, there are some good domain names out there - Tom bought Bernieiswrong.com. Child Labor. Tom's losing sleep over the Libertarian Socialists. Social hour with alcohol. Someone dissed Lew and Tom set him straight and touches on the Anti-Rothbard cult. (we have a few of those here) Points out Block is the go to guy to debate martian rights and says if you nick pick people like him, you're a terrible person. *nodding in agreement* I want to hear David Gordon's jokes. I bet they would spice up that lame joke thread.

Edited to add because Tom Woods discusses poverty...

H/T AngelaTC on Twitter

Hans Rosling Predicts End of Poverty by 2030
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DiTMcXcUwAADNKC.jpg:large




*****I don't think you get graded on intros but since I agreed with Tom, and suspect I'm gonna need the extra credit to graduate Mises U, I'm gonna give myself an A+.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Carmen Dorobăt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P64cQ2W-ufY





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUyS52OucxM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_jNSrX-XhE





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqyKD8RY3rM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Capital Theory | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40LDqpYTz7M





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7N_Zz1dERs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51jyrQhNDRY





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVN0RWyKROY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Free Lunches on Markets: The Economics of Gratuituousness | Jörg Guido Hülsmann*

Private Graduate Seminar (no video)

MP3 audio: https://mises-media.s3.amazonaws.com...e=1&type=audio

----------


## Suzanimal

> *The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph T. Salerno*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87ogblXr5t4


1. Bernie's back and even sitting in the same seat (second row/aisle). I hope he's taking notes.
2. Jeff wears a tie and no jacket. Looks good on him.
3. Salerno also wears a tie and no jacket. Must be the uniform for the day. Jevons didn't age well but this handsome fella sure did.  


Marginal Utility - how a nerd chooses a wife. You can say you prefer A to B or C but you can't say you love A twice as much - It's absurd!!! 
*True story: Mr A told me he was trying to decide who to date between me and this other girl but I "won" because she had a kid from a previous relationship. That man's a smooth talker, I'm tellin' ya.*

*Menger corrects Classical Economists
*Mises corrects Menger. Salerno uses the examples of mediums and the NYT as goods that make Mises point. Notes Menger kinda of corrected himself.
*Economic Goods. 
*Economizing Man - Every individual economizes every moment. Listening to Joe Salerno _should_ be at the top of your list. He said is. 

[IMG][/IMG]

I really wish they'd quit using the bread example. Aren't most of them Paleo? I have a great shoe example. I wouldn't mind standing off to the side of Salerno like a sign language interpreter giving examples for the ladies. 

*Price of diamonds would fall if we were all Amish. 
*I'd look like a damn disco ball if y'all went Amish and the price of diamonds fell. 

From the Austrian POV, consumers are at the center of the economy.

*****

I forgot to grade myself on this one. I give myself a B. I could pass a multiple choice quiz on this lecture without studying. 

True story. I have two monocles (one on a silver chain and one on a gold chain to match my jewelry. I go both ways but I don't mix metal. I don't care what the fashionistas say, it looks junky). I bought them for myself for Christmas because I have to wear glasses to read anything these days. I was walking around with glasses on my head and not only were they messing up my hair, they also fall off my head when I bend over. So I see monocles on ebay and think, that's what I need in my life. I got them from China and they're janky as hell. If you wear them like a monocle, you have a giant eye just like the Bubbles emoji.  They're really just a magnifying glass attached to a long necklace. Not great for reading a book but they work for reading a wine list and they don't mess up my hair. Plus, they're a conversation starter. I made a very handsome man at a bar laugh when I put on my monocle and held up my wine glass when he thanked me for passing him a bev nap.  I have to admit, even the janky Chinese monocle makes you feel smart and classy. I think I'm going to take a pic with my monocle and change my avatar.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxN6B2S-1NE


1. Bernie's still there in the same seat. He's the oldest student there. It's never too late, Bernie.
2. I like to watch Jeffery Hurbener's mouth when he talks. 
3. Value is a state of mind. There is no unit to measure value. 
4. If value is subjective then cost would be subjective.

Pop Quiz: Which option is the Austrian view?

Hint: It's the one that makes sense.

Crusoe. *sigh* I really think this needs to be spiced up a bit. I'm almost wishing Crusoe would drink sea water and die so they would find another example.

_A larger stock of a good is preferred to a smaller stock of a good._
*thinking about my handbag and shoe collections*

_Because more ends_ (outfit combinations) _can be obtained with more of a good._ (In my case, handbags and shoes)


This ^^ bothers me. Why would he put coconuts first? They're really hard to get. In that situation, I'd go for the berries and try for the coconuts after I got some nourishment. I'm not even sure I could climb a coconut tree with proper nourishment.

Also, earlier he said Crusoe wanted 2 coconuts for drinking and two for eating. Then he would only need two coconuts. You can eat _and_ drink the same coconut. I have no idea where he got 6 coconuts. I must've been stuck on why he would need 4 to begin with when his need for the other two came into the story.

Crusoe has been rescued! Thank the Gods!!! He wants to set up a bakery. I'm wondering if any gay wedding cake drama is going to come into play. <---I don't care what Bryan says, that's a cupcake emoji.

Stay tuned. I'm going to finish watching this later. I have to work out where the extra coconuts came from before I move on.

****

Picking up where I left off even though I haven't figured out why he needed 4 coconuts and where the extra two came from...I have to let that go for my own sanity and zone in on Herbener's fascinating mouth.


_How does he (Crusoe) weigh the potential value that some customers get from some products against the subjective value other customers get from other products?_

Wait, just when the Crusoe bit was starting to get interesting, he starts using iphone X as an example.

Talks about pricing used iphone x's. I found that useful. It should help me think about how to set prices for My True Calling (shameless plug for my thread)

Back on Crusoe just when iphone x was getting interesting. o_O Whoa, back to iphone x. He's killin' me.

Whew! I have to admit, he lost me in the last 5-10 minutes. There were abbreviations on his charts he didn't explain and I have no idea what they meant. I ended up just making up stuff and staring at what appeared to be a crumb in the right corner of his mouth. Looks like he had a sammich for lunch.

I'm really trying to pass Mises U this year but my first lesson didn't go great, despite his facinating mouth. 
I give myself a c-. About right for me. I've spent my whole life as a solid c- student.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Fable of the Leeches | Edward Stringham*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55HA2Vs4K8Y





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWh9TPm1tyo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9IlH6I4aeg





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IWDDw8TIdY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Rothbardians vs. "Free Bankers" on Fractional Reserve Banking | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnla1YS5uU0





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U69Qrz0xtbI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Theory of Interest | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PnBBkVFWk0





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRTN1IiWkBc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Free Trade vs. Protectionism | Carmen Dorobăt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiA7O-Y9Jxs





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf_fJWtY-wk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Competition and Monopoly | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNOtmhj526I





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz_M4F8HMrA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Deflation | Jörg Guido Hülsmann*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1ekbE7NcVg





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL9BHDEf0dI

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGAU-hfepfQ


Bernie's still there. In the same seat. Looks like he's scrolling his Twitter feed. I'll have to get my seeing eye dog to be sure.

***Gotta take this up later. Mr A poured me a wine.

****

David Gordon - Low Talker

Praxeology.  Human action, based on the notion that humans engage in purposeful behavior. 

[IMG][/IMG]

Action - not thoughts but physical action. However, you can act without moving your body. For example, one can vote by remaining seated (@TheTexan will love that). You haven't physically moved but you have performed an action - voting. 

Two minute word salad. I probably missed something important.  

Deduction. 
*makes me think about Sherlock Holmes which makes me think about pipes which makes me think about smoking something*

I'm relieved to find out I won't need mathematical logic. Praxeology is about material deduction. 
*Yay! I don't think I took math logic. I vaguely remember some algebra in college. My fondest math memory is my dad being proud that I didn't have to take remedial math. 

Only considering the alternatives an actor is considering at a particular moment.
*before I go on I'm going to show a true example in my life right now and see if I've got it*
Suzxeology
I'm out of carrots. I like carrots on my salad but I don't like them any other way. I have to run errands today. Where am I going to buy my carrots? I have to go to Aldis and Sams but Kroger has my favorite salad carrots. Here are my carrot buying preferences...
1. Kroger (they have small bags of matchstick carrots - precut the way I like for salad. AT THIS MOMENT, I plan on making a special stop at Kroger just for salad carrots)
2. Aldi (no matchstick carrots but they do come in a small bag. I will cut them in a pinch)
3. Sams (big ass bag of carrots. I would only buy these in a carrot emergency)

So, at _this_ moment, I plan on buying matchstick carrots at Kroger. 

Wow, okay. He says, you will always choose your highest valued preference. He noted that some philosophers disagree and I was starting to, as well BUT after thinking about my carrot situation, I realized, he's right. 

I will _always_ choose my highest valued preference.

For example, my highest carrot preference is sold only at Kroger but Kroger's $#@!ty produce staff doesn't keep them well stocked. I'm always a little stressed about whether they're going to be in stock and since Kroger is my last stop, if they're out, I'm still outta carrots. Plus, my Kroger is very busy, the parking lot sucks, and it's a lot of headache for a bag of carrots. It's also my last stop before home. Sometimes, I will be in Aldis (second to last stop) and just buy salad carrots there because I just don't have it in me to deal with Kroger drama. Plus, my nephew works there and there's always the chance I'm going to run into him and there's going to be a conversation, an invite for dinner and a swim, and introductions to his coworkers. That's a lot to go through for a bag of matchstick carrots. o_O In conclusion, I'm not actually setting for second choice when I buy Aldi carrots. When I'm fatigued, my preferences changed. I'm at Aldis looking at those carrots thinking, Do I really feel like dealing with Kroger for a little bag of carrots or do I just want to get home and do something fun? 

I have to take a shower and get dressed to go run my errands. I'm going to think about my highest valued preferences at any given moment and see how they change. 

****To be continued****

Unsurprisingly, my highest valued preference on a swampy afternoon is a cold beer. I took my son to get his glasses and we decided I needed a cold beer and he needed a fish fry. I didn't get carrots. I didn't even think about the damn carrots.

Tried listening to the rest of the lecture several times today but my fans drown out his voice. It's too damn hot to turn off the fans. I sit outside. I get too cold in ac and Mr A has threatened to put a lock box on the thermostat so I just stay outside. When he comes home, I put on my sweats and socks so I can sit inside with him. I'm going to have to find some headphones. I don't want to flunk out of Mises U because I can't hear.


***I'm up at this ungodly hour because I ate too much yesterday and passed out on the sofa. Mr A just left my fat ass there to sleep off my food hangover, lol. Anyway, it's cool out this morning so I'm going try to finish this lecture. 
Here goes...

Economics doesn't judge your choices. 
HAHA, he used an example of someone devoting their life to eating as much ice cream as he possibly can. Now, _that's_ a True Calling. I ate as much as I possibly could yesterday and I can tell ya, I am hurting but I have NO REGERTS. (I spell that right.) I'm happy to know Economics isn't judging me because Mr A sure is. 

Praxeology doesn't say I'm a cow, it just says I chose to eat in one day more than I normally consume in a week because it was free. FREE crab claws, big ass shrimp, prime rib, Sublime donuts, booze - I would've thought I'd died and gone to Heaven if they'd had a smoking section. I like to have a smoke when I'm drinking. Smokers are very generous. I don't buy cigarettes. I just go to smoking sections and bum them. 
Praxeology doesn't say I'm a Cigarette Hobo, it just says if you give me a free cigarette, I'll smoke it. 

**Dave Gordon is standing a bit to the right of the mic. For the love of God, would someone go up there and put the mic in front of him or give him a bullhorn. Something. I'm dying here. The crickets are drowning him out.**

Aw, bless his heart, I feel his pain. He made a joke and no one laughed. He said, what's worse than no one laughing at my joke is when they laugh when I'm making a serious comment. That happens to me a lot.

In human action there aren't any constants. There aren't any things that can be measured.

Only individuals act but that doesn't mean you can't say, The US declared War on Japan. 

Truth. 

In praxeology, we do know things.

David Gordon sounds excited for lunch. 

My grade: C I get it but I missed some parts. I'm pretty sure I could do better if I got to have lunch with him.

----------


## Danke

> Bernie's still there. In the same seat. Looks like he's scrolling his Twitter feed. I'll have to get my seeing eye dog to be sure.
> 
> ***Gotta take this up later. Mr A poured me a wine.



I hope he starts to pay attention  and learn  something.  But with our experience with Zippy, I doubt it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3yC0IG5RNg





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_fgjejIrQA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises and Rothbard on Ethics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoUl42DebHE





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z821qPe2Zs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of the Stateless Society | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amnjodBA_6k





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rfkoOQ4IpE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Fake Economic News | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCaN1iwjKDI





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOvMIWDsFx4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Who Bears the Burden of Government Debt? | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9B6LwykAvQ





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_aHX0E68Q0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Myths of Market Failure | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWBLht4rycQ





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=216wpEh-oQ0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Minimum Wage | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VrkBWqCNOk





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSmrpmQCE-o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Theory and History | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDeXlCbDKg4





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHa7leQbsHE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Sweatshops | Benjamin Powell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm8z97IVaGo





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTuw8Pyssbg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Curse of Economic Nationalism | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPuqnCHIZg0





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=todtJx2C0k0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Anarchist-Minarchist Debate | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzp3G_qxo-w

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Free Market Medical Care | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6BqmztuPe0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Panics and Depressions in Early America | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfpY3CBTVmM





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHbORRWbrh0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Is There a Skyscraper Curse? | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At_h57gCtA0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Case for Privatization - of Everything | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW60mqdDjUE





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqvRgl0mUWo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hitler and Economics | Thomas E. Woods, Jr.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLfgihOyH3s





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17DkMDvKqw0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Oil: Controls, Taxes, and Regulations | Mark Brandly*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn4GH6-UD-0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Monetary Reform Proposals | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyvrd0BMUg4





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYav-VpqJZ8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Government and Big Business | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvqjpwJkz_c

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Progressive Era and the Rise of Crony Capitalism | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uV9KY5-kJ0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Higher Education in Crisis | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHdRZ6YtiWs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Bitcoin | Malavika Nair*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqQwCkE055E

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Data Privacy | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmIAMwYSzw4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*What You Can Do | Jeff Deist*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1GHpEoA-_c

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Market for Security | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve8uuRWOZ_4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*International Business Cycles | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMeyOmTUNgY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ten Things You Should Know About Socialism | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4sxgb0o1mE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Faculty Panel: Policy and History*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvbURJQTAVk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Faculty Panel: Theory and Method*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy4kGCWLp8o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Contra Krugman Show LIVE!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j28VRRt6CM





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT9ntAUhMcA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Venezuela: From Economic Miracle to Economic Disaster*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLJlUTiN1Q8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How to Write for Mises.org*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxHF2cWQO0A

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Weekends Live! with Ryan McMaken*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCXmLCyXjtE





ALTERNATE:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUZdaf8G_Vg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Absurdity of the State | Dave Smith*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J4PbPe2lv8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6DAJc3aaDE

----------


## Origanalist

> *The Curse of Economic Nationalism | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPuqnCHIZg0


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Occam's Banana again.

----------


## Suzanimal

Back in the day, I dropped out of college because I had a fun job and had a social life. I see history repeating itself.

I am going to break the cycle of fun and actually finish my skoolin'. And when I graduate, I'm gonna print me a fancy diploma and hang my shingle right up there next to Mr A's. Maybe even throw myself a graduation party. I saw a gown at the thrift store and I think my old high school cap in the attic. My dad was so proud when I graduated high school he saved everything. Just yesterday Mr A asked me when our next party was going to be and I was thinking one in August and one for my birthday in September. Oh, I could have my Mises U graduation on my birthday because Ludwig and I share the same birth date. We're both Libra's and September 29th is the birthday of The Maverick. John McCain's not a real maverick, btw. He's a faker. I think LVM used his natural talents more productively than I have but I've really been working hard and applying myself since I found My True Calling. I plan on resuming my studies tomorrow night.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *The Division of Labor and Social Order | Carmen Dorobăt*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P64cQ2W-ufY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTERNATE:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUyS52OucxM


Yeah, I remember her from last year, yeah.

She's a fast talker, yeah. 

Her first yeah at 9:38. She's doing much better this time yeah

Oh boy, that first yeah broke the dam for a little bit.

Human beings have different talents yeah

Comparative advantage in Catherine's bakery. James is pretty useless but he works out in the end.

Misesian Law of Association - that's a mouthful


Great lead up to her next lecture yeah

I liked that lecture. It was easy to understand yeah I give myself a B yeah

----------


## Occam's Banana

It's been a full business week since Mises U for 2018 ended and no new videos or audio files have been released. So I'm going to stop checking for updates now.

Someone's asleep at the switch this year, at least on the audio side of things. They've only released six audio files, and none from after the first full day (see the OP for links).

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Money | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_jNSrX-XhE


I have not forgotten about my studies. _My True Calling_ is just taking up a lot of time. I should've named my Poshmark closet _Suzanimal@MyTrueCalling_.

Bernie's still there....I just caught a look at his face. It's not Bernie, it's Wilford Brimley!

I like Lucas M. Engelhardt's chin pubes. I like the way he talks. He's very animated. That's the way I am. Sometimes, Mr A will hold my hands to make me shut up.

He's talking about his garden. Sounds like he got more strawberries than I did. Friggin' squirrels. Raspberries are gross. *gag* His family can't survive on what he grows but he doesn't have to worry because...money. 

*I'm good at this topic. I've listened to a lot of Money lectures. Honestly, they're usually my favorite*

Metals are easier to trade than grain or cows. 

Paper is easier to conceal and carry than metal. 

Fiat system

Supply and demand



I give muhself an A+

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Back in the day, I dropped out of college because I had a fun job and had a social life. I see history repeating itself.
> 
> I am going to break the cycle of fun and actually finish my skoolin'. And when I graduate, I'm gonna print me a fancy diploma and hang my shingle right up there next to Mr A's. Maybe even throw myself a graduation party. I saw a gown at the thrift store and I think my old high school cap in the attic. My dad was so proud when I graduated high school he saved everything. Just yesterday Mr A asked me when our next party was going to be and I was thinking one in August and one for my birthday in September. Oh, I could have my Mises U graduation on my birthday because Ludwig and I share the same birth date. We're both Libra's and September 29th is the birthday of The Maverick. John McCain's not a real maverick, btw. He's a faker. I think LVM used his natural talents more productively than I have but I've really been working hard and applying myself since I found My True Calling. I plan on resuming my studies tomorrow night.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Robert Nozick's "Anarchy, State, and Utopia" | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31pTBdm5qLk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of War | Matthew McCaffrey*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huqkEDGpl08

----------


## Suzanimal

> 


HAHA!

True story, when my mom told my (very successful) uncle I had dropped out of college he laughed and told her I'd be fine because I'm a good ass kisser and skilled ass kissing's as good as four years of college. He was right. My ass kissing skills ended up getting me a job working in public relations at a fancy Buckhead firm but I quit because I didn't like working in an office. I had no idea what I was doing half the time. Totally bullshitted my way though that job. 

The story of my life...

----------

